# Things I Have Made



## Dudewho

Hanging light under covered patio I built on the back of my house.


----------



## Dudewho

Another light made out of A galvanized tub


----------



## Dudewho

Simple paper towel-condiment holder for picnics


----------



## Dudewho

Spice rack


----------



## Dudewho

Rolling outdoor storage cabinet


----------



## Dudewho

Headboard and bedframe


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shalimar

Beautiful!


----------



## bluebreezes

Love the lights behind the headboard, great idea!


----------



## NancyNGA

Nice, Dudewho!


----------



## Falcon

You do good Dude.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Neat things there Dudewho, cool! :cool2:


----------



## Dudewho

Thanks for the kudos..


----------



## Ruthanne

Those are very nice things you have made Dude!


----------



## Dudewho

:thumbsup1:


----------



## Dudewho

Here's another project I made, another bed.  This one served another function. My wife and I several times a year have people coming and staying in our home overnight. We like having extra mattresses for daybeds but storage as always been a problem.  I made this bed in my sons room after he moved out.


----------



## Shalimar

What a marvelous idea. You are very talented.


----------



## Ruthanne

Dudewho said:


> View attachment 32248View attachment 32249  Here's another project I made, another bed.  This one served another function. My wife and I several times a year have people coming and staying in our home overnight. We like having extra mattresses for daybeds but storage as always been a problem.  I made this bed in my sons room after he moved out.


That's a great idea and looks very good, too!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Love the condiment holder. I always forget to bring out paper towels. It would be perfect for my porch table.


----------



## Victor Meldrew

Cool stuff, Dudewho!!!


----------



## jnos

Great job. Another DIYer. Good for you. If we took away everything my husband made, there'd be little left in our house.


----------



## Timetrvlr

Garden art piece. Fifi la Frog made from 5 tires and two plastic bowls. Eyelashes cut from an old inner tube. Lips cut from old yoga mat and painted "lipstick red".


----------



## Dudewho

Timetrvlr said:


> Garden art piece. Fifi la Frog made from 5 tires and two plastic bowls. Eyelashes cut from an old inner tube. Lips cut from old yoga mat and painted "lipstick red".



Is very cool and very resourceful.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute froggy and funny sign Timetravlr!


----------



## dearimee

I love it! I've designed a few things I wanted to fit some specific use, but never took the woodworking course I was going to cause life got in the way. You do real good making your imagination come alive. Keep it up!


----------



## Wheretonow

Very cool!


----------



## Falcon

A VERY good froggy. Good thinking; using tires for the project.  Neat art work too.

Very professional result.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peanut

That's cool Dude, You have a very impressive imagination and a flare for works of art.


----------



## Redlo Nosrep

*Very creative ideas here...*

Did you both (Dude and Froggy) come up with the plans yourselves or did you follow a pattern?

Does it count if hubby and a friend made something themselves and I get to bask in the glory?

Greenhouses are so expensive -- this find was a godsend to save money:

http://www.ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/barn-greenhouse

We changed the orientation of the roof panels to facilitate rain runoff.


----------



## Timetrvlr

Because of arthritis I find the only comfortable chair is my recliner so I made a lightweight desk for it.


----------

